# oily intake ports



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I installed my Formato stage 2 ported intake today. I have been running a catch can for about 1000 miles now but if you are not running a catch can here are some pictures of what your intake ports probably look like or worse. My car has 36000 miles on it. These are pictures right after I pulled the intake manifold. The ports cleaned up pretty good. What I noticed the most out of the intake is awesome throttle response. I havnt drove it much yet but the car feels pretty strong.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Best solution is to weld a nipple to your exhaust and connect it there and not to the intake. Supplies good vacuum too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I installed my Formato stage 2 ported intake today. I have been running a catch can for about 1000 miles now but if you are not running a catch can here are some pictures of what your intake ports probably look like or worse. My car has 36000 miles on it. These are pictures right after I pulled the intake manifold. The ports cleaned up pretty good. What I noticed the most out of the intake is awesome throttle response. I havnt drove it much yet but the car feels pretty strong.


Wow. Mine were pretty clean with a catch can. I pulled my intake about that many miles to install the S/C and they were pretty clean. The best bet is to run a breather or some sware by the breather-catch cans work the best.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

which catch cans are you guys using?...and not to knock your pics but for anyone who is going to remove the intake and open up the engine its best to shop vac the area around where you are working because i deffinatly wouldnt want debris getting into the cylinder. but :agree its a good thing to check for.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> which catch cans are you guys using?...and not to knock your pics but for anyone who is going to remove the intake and open up the engine its best to shop vac the area around where you are working because i deffinatly wouldnt want debris getting into the cylinder. but :agree its a good thing to check for.


That picture is literally right after I pulled the intake off. I yanked the intake and took a picture before I shopvac'd all of the debis out of the intake area and cleaned out the intake ports with carb cleaner and shopvac'd it out again and then right before I installed the new intake I shopvac'd it again:cheers
sorry i didnt include the clean pictures


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

:seeya:


GM4life said:


> Wow. Mine were pretty clean with a catch can. I pulled my intake about that many miles to install the S/C and they were pretty clean. The best bet is to run a breather or some sware by the breather-catch cans work the best.


I've only been running the catch can for... I say 1000 miles but really probably a little less so Im sure that it will be cleaner in the future.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Some guys cuss running a filter on their PCV because of occasional negative pressure, but I think it's just as good a solution (and far cheaper) than purchasing a billet catch can for ~$200.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Some guys cuss running a filter on their PCV because of occasional negative pressure, but I think it's just as good a solution (and far cheaper) than purchasing a billet catch can for ~$200.


The PCV is designed to have vacume on the crankcase. If you spend $200 on a can you got money to spend.


----------

